# Uso de librerias tipo DLL en Qbasic



## ASBERGADAS (Ene 11, 2007)

Alguien conoce algun tutorial o información ( mejor en español o en ingles si no hay mas remedio) sobre como se usan las librerias tipo DLL  en Qbasic o en FBasic.
Tambien agradeceria mucho si alguien trabaja en FreeBasic, y sabe como usar diferentes fuentes (texto) en pantalla modo grafico (screen 20)
Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## MaMu (Ene 11, 2007)

Mhm... me parece que se usaban asi... a ver...

Call nombre_funcion("c:\ruta\mi_dll.dll")

Saludos


----------

